# DHCPserver in LDAP objectClass=dhcpServer nicht auffindbar

## boospy

Hallo Leute,

hab hier ein Gentoo mit LDAP, Samba, usw. jetzt hab ich versucht den DHCPserver einzupflegen. Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist immer folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich die DHCPeinstellungen in LAM ändern möchte: Bitte ändern Sie Ihren LDAP-Suffix auf einen LDAP-Eintrag mit der Objektklasse "dhcpServer" Ich vermute das deswegen der DHCP auch nicht startet.

LOGmeldung beim Versuch den DHCP zu starten: Cannot find LDAP entry matching (&(objectClass=dhcpServer)(cn=192.168.2.0)) Tja, die Objektklasse gibt es ja auch nicht. Und wenn ich sie dem dem Eintrag hinzufügen möchte, ist sie unauffindbar. Das gibt es ja nicht. Was muss ich machen damit das Teil tut? Unter dem Schema gibts den Eintrag:

```
objectclass ( 2.16.840.1.113719.1.203.6.12

        NAME 'dhcpServer'

        DESC 'DHCP Server Object'

        SUP top

        MUST (cn $ dhcpServiceDN)

        MAY (dhcpVersion $ dhcpImplementation $ dhcpHashBucketAssignment $ dhcpDelayedServiceParameter $ dhcpMaxClientLeadTime $ dhcpFailOverEndp$

        X-NDS_CONTAINMENT ('o' 'ou' 'dc') )
```

Meine dhcpconfig sieht so aus:

```
ldap-server "localhost";

ldap-port 389;

ldap-base-dn "ou=dhcp,ou=services,dc=tux,dc=local";

ldap-dhcp-server-cn "192.168.2.0";

ldap-method dynamic;

ldap-debug-file "/var/log/dhcp-ldap-startup.log";
```

Und das Serverobjekt für LDAP sieht so aus:

```
dn: cn=192.168.2.0,ou=dhcp,ou=services,dc=tux,dc=local

objectClass: top

objectClass: dhcpOptions

objectClass: dhcpSubnet

cn: 192.168.2.0

dhcpNetMask: 24

dhcpRange: 192.168.2.2 192.168.2.100

dhcpOption: domain-name "tux.local"

dhcpOption: domain-name-servers 192.168.2.1, 8.8.8.8

dhcpOption: routers 192.168.2.1

dhcpOption: netbios-name-servers 192.168.2.1

dhcpOption: netbios-node-type 4

dhcpOption: subnet-mask 255.255.255.0

dhcpStatements: default-lease-time 8000

dhcpStatements: max-lease-time 9000
```

Ich hab das ganze auch schon auf Ubuntu 12.04 probiert, das tut ganz gleich. Also irgendwo ist hier wohl ein Fehler drinnen.

lg

boospy

----------

## syn0ptik

Du schau nein ganz objectclass

Wenn diese kann sein...

```

objectclass ( 2.16.840.1.113719.1.203.6.12

NAME 'dhcpServer'

DESC 'DHCP Server Object'

SUP top

MUST (cn:192.168.2.0)

MAY (dhcpVersion $ dhcpImplementation $ dhcpHashBucketAssignment $ dhcpDelayedServiceParameter $ dhcpMaxClientLeadTime $ dhcpFailOverEndp$

X-NDS_CONTAINMENT ('o' 'ou' 'dc'))

)
```

----------

